# [SOLVED] kde-3.2_rc1 und i18n

## tomm73

blue01 kde-i18n # LINGUAS="de" emerge kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1 to /

!!! No message digest entry found for file "kde-i18n-de-3.1.94.tar.bz2."

!!! Most likely a temporary problem. Try 'emerge rsync' again later.

!!! If you are certain of the authenticity of the file then you may type

!!! the following to generate a new digest:

!!! ebuild /usr/portage/category/package/package-version.ebuild digest

hat einer eine idee?

blue01 kde-i18n # ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1.ebuild digest

 hat nichts gebracht.

EDIT: 

caleb wrote: "I haven't updated the digests yet for the i18n ebuilds due to lack of time. Look for them real soon now."

Nun gehts  :Smile: Last edited by tomm73 on Tue Jan 20, 2004 6:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kurt

hallo

warscheinlich hast du ca. 400MB heruntergeladen wen's 20MB auch getan hätten für dieses ebuild. zum glück gibt's ADSL sonst würden sich die leute ja mal noch das ebuild anschauen und es für ihre sprache anpassen.

```

kurt kurt #less /etc/make.example

kurt kurt #echo "LINGUAS=\"de\"" >> /etc/make.conf

kurt kurt #FEATURES="digest" emerge kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1.ebuild

```

gruss

kurt

----------

## lpetersen

Hi all,

kurt, ich glaube kaum, dass es an der fehlenden LINGUAS-Variable liegt, sonst hätte sich emerge bei tomm73 nicht über den fehlenden Digest für kde-i18n-de-3.2.0_rc1.bz2 beschwert, sondern einfach nur für kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1.bz2.

Das Problem liegt vermutlich statt dessen zum einen darin, dass das digest-file für kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1 einfach leer ist. Dass tomm73 aber mit ebuild ... digest dann nicht erfolgreich war, könnte an einem zweiten Problem liegen: Am Anfang des ebuild-Files steht ein

```

MY_PV=3.1.94

```

das ziemlich sicher

```

MY_PV=3.1.95

```

heißen sollte. Also am besten /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1.ebuild entsprechend abändern, emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0_rc1.ebuild digest nochmals versuchen und dann (hoffentlich) glücklich sein.   :Smile: 

HTH (bei mir emergt es jedenfalls gerade...),

Lars

----------

